# Feste IP konfigurieren - Probleme



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin mehr oder weniger am verzweifeln und verstehe einfach nicht wo die Probleme liegen.
Da die ersten Versuche dauernd im Chaos endeten bin ich das ganze nun Schritt für Schritt durchgegangen.
Aber auch so komme ich nicht weiter.

Mein Router ist eine Connect Box von Unitymedia.
Beim Zugriff darauf wird mir nun als Beispiel:

Verbunde Geräte - Name des Gerätes, Mac und IP Adresse angezeigt.

Also alles toll.

Sobald ich jedoch eine feste IP vergebe wird mir unter diesem Reiter das Gerät als Unbekannt angezeigt.
Warum ist das so?
Mir werden im Grunde nach der Vergabe einer einzigen festen IP gleich alle Geräte als Unbekannt angezeigt.
Hier scheint es schon einen Konflikt zu geben. Aber welchen und wie behebe ich das?

Ich habe auch schon unter DHCP eine reservierte Regel für das Gerät hinzugefügt.
Es wird dort aufgelistet. Jedoch Gerätename ist immer unbekannt.

DHCPv4 Server
Start der lokalen Adressen 192.168.0.10
Anzahl der Endgeräte 245
Lease Time 3600 Sekunden

Plan ist es, nach der Vergabe aller festen IPs einen Switch dazwischen zu schalten. Denke sonst werde ich noch ganz durcheinander 

Edit:

Ich glaube ich habe das Rätsel mit dem unbekannten Namen gelöst.
Ich kann am Gerät keine feste IP vergeben und gleichzeitig die IP im Router unter DHCP reservieren.
Wenn ich richtig liege reicht es aus, im Router mir das Gerät raus zu suchen, die MAC einzutragen und gewünschte IP festulegen?
Ich werde weiter testen


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Nochmal ich 

Nun habe ich einfach die festen IPs an den Geräten eingestellt und sie werden auch im Router angezeigt.
Scheinbar hing meine Box weshalb immer nur der Resett das Problem mit der Verbindung löste.
Die Frage bleibt weiterhin offen, warum mir die Gerätenamen nicht angezeigt werden?

Internetverbindung ist nun problemlos möglich. Auch nach Neustart des Endgerätes, sowie Neustart der Box.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2017)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt weiterhin offen, warum mir die Gerätenamen nicht angezeigt werden?



Welchen DNS hast du den Geräten gegeben?

Möchtest du mit der fixen IP irgendwas spezielles machen?
DHCP mit reservierten Adressen ist für den Privathaushalt viel einfacher.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Hi.

Ich brauche, bzw möchte feste IPs benutzen weil ich so besser auf Daten zugreifen kann. Nebenbei IP Videoüberwachung einrichte und mir die Portzuweisung so wesentlich besser verständlich ist. Bin halt nicht der begabteste darin. Jedenfalls funktioniert jetzt alles ausser das der Switch nicht im Router angezeigt wird.
Warum das so ist weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht ist das ja normal?

über DHCP reservieren hatte ich auch zuerst aber irgendwie spinnt dann dauernd die Connect Box. Musste zwei mal resetten und von vorne anfangen deswegen bis ich an den Geräten selbst die IP hinterlegt habe.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2017)

Und welchen DNS nutzen die Rechner mit der festen IP?

Wenn die Adressenreservierung  nicht funktioniert, würd ich mir Gedanken um einen Austausch machen.
Das ist eine essentielle Funktion.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Sorry habe ich vergessen zu schreiben.
Habe DNS = default gateway benutzt.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2017)

Und der Gateway ist deine Connect Box?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

genau. IP von der lässt sich sowieso nicht ändern.
Habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2017)

Siehst du die Namen der Geräte wenn sie die IP vom DHCP bekommen?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Ja, dann sehe ich sie.
Sie sind weg sobald ich die IP über DHCP reserviere oder die statische IP am Endgerät festlege.
Das ist genau das was mich nervt


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2017)

Trag mal bei DNS und Gateway die IP von der Connect Box ein, ohne das Auto.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Juli 2017)

Habe ich doch so gemacht. Use the following DNS Server adresses: dort die IP vom gateway rein gesetzt.
Alternativen DNS habe ich keinen eingetragen. Weil kennen keinen


----------



## Matusalem (18. Juli 2017)

Unter folgendem Verweise findest Du eine Reihe alternativer DNS Server:
CCC | DNS Howto

Google betreibt auch einen frei verwendbaren DNS Server unter der Adresse 8.8.8.8


----------



## Nosferatu05 (18. Juli 2017)

Meinst du denn daran liegt es?


----------



## Deep Thought (18. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn eigentlich das Problem? 
Nur dass der Router keinen Gerätenamen anzeigt? (Was für einen Gerätenamen eigentlich? So was braucht man eh nicht...)
Oder funktioniert irgend etwas substantielles nicht?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (18. Juli 2017)

Naja, anfangs funktionierte das mit der statischen IP nicht.
Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal nur wissen warum bei statischer IP die Namen verschwinden und bei DHCP nicht?
Und ob es normal ist das ein Switch nicht im Router angezeigt wird.

Also kein Problem, reines interesse. Google erzählt mir dazu nichts. Ausser ständig etwas von Geräten ansich/Problemen die nicht im Netzwerk auftauchen.


----------



## Deep Thought (18. Juli 2017)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal nur wissen warum bei statischer IP die Namen verschwinden und bei DHCP nicht?



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, was du wirklich meinst. Bei mir im Netzwerk haben die Rechner keine Namen. Jedenfalls keine, den mein Router kennt. 



> Und ob es normal ist das ein Switch nicht im Router angezeigt wird.



Ja. Ein normaler Switch ist für das restliche Netzwerk unsichtbar. Er ist so zu sagen ein Teil des Kabels.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (18. Juli 2017)

Ah ok das mit dem Switch ist das geklärt. Wusste ich nicht.
Mein Repeater wird allerdings im Netzwerk angezeigt daher war die Frage mit dem Switch vielleicht nicht ganz so doof 
Thema Namen...

Ich versuche mal zu erklären.
Sobald ein Gerät über mein Netzwerk per DHCP - automatische IP Zuweisung - angemeldet wird erscheint sein Name unter verbundene Geräte. Nehmen wir als Beispiel Nos-Laptop.
Wenn ich diesem Nos-Laptop nun aber eine feste IP zuweise, erscheint er im Netzwerk nur noch als unbekannt und man kann ihn nur noch anhand der IP und MAC Adresse identifizieren, Warum ist das denn so?


----------



## Pladdaah (25. Juli 2017)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ah ok das mit dem Switch ist das geklärt. Wusste ich nicht.
> Mein Repeater wird allerdings im Netzwerk angezeigt daher war die Frage mit dem Switch vielleicht nicht ganz so doof
> Thema Namen...


Einfach ausgedrückt: 

Switch (LAYER2) MAC-Adressen - Kann nichts mit IP's anfangen - sieht sich nur die Mac's an. 
Repeater- nehme mal an Wlan (LAYER3)  arbeitet mit IP'S


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal zu erklären.
> Sobald ein Gerät über mein Netzwerk per DHCP - automatische IP Zuweisung - angemeldet wird erscheint sein Name unter verbundene Geräte. Nehmen wir als Beispiel Nos-Laptop.
> Wenn ich diesem Nos-Laptop nun aber eine feste IP zuweise, erscheint er im Netzwerk nur noch als unbekannt und man kann ihn nur noch anhand der IP und MAC Adresse identifizieren, Warum ist das denn so?



könnte ein Bug bei der Connect-Box sein (eventuell funkt da was beim DNS nicht). Was sagt derProvider dazu? brauchst du die Namen denn unbedingt?  

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## Ahank (26. April 2018)

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller und wollte fragen ob es bereits eine Lösung gibt ?

D.h. Sobald man seine PC's mit einer festen IP Adresse an der Connect Box anmeldet (über LAN)  erscheint in der Connect Box der Gerätenamen als "Unbekannt" , meldet man diesen PC über DHCP an erscheint der Gerätenamen korrekt.

(Ich meine mich noch dunkel zu erinnern das man in "alten"  Windows Versionen (also vor Win 7 und vor Win 10) bei Problemen mit der Namensaulösung noch ein zusätzliches Protokoll / Dienst in dem Netzwerkeigenschaften installieren musste/ konnte aber Event. gibt es ja noch eine aktuellere Lösung ? )


----------

